# تدبيسة و لا لأ



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2013)

عايزة أعمل إستطلاع

و السؤال للمسيحيين و المسيحيات بما فيهم الطائفة الجديدة من العابرين و العابرات:scenic:

هل إنت حاسس إن الزواج المسيحى تدبيسة؟:blush2:

و لا لأ

و لا على حسب الجوازة - لو الجوازة حلوة تبقى مش تدبيسة و لو لأ تبقى تدبيسة ؟


أنا عن نفسى شايفاه تدبيسة :2:

شارك فى الاستطلاع

و ياريت تكتب تعليق


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

مرسى الزناتى , قصدى ايرينى رجع يارجالة :t33::t33::t33:
welcome back ايرينى 

بصى بقا , موضوع الجواز ده سواء كان مسيحى , بوذى , مدنى , فيه طلاق مفيش طلاق 
انا مش قادرة اشوفله ميزة على الاقل بالنسبالنا احنا كبنات فالموضوع مش موضوع مسيحى ولا مش مسحى بالنسبالى انا مش شايفه فيه ميزة كجواز فى حد ذاته  , حاولت صدقينى اشوف الموضوع  من الجوانب الايجابية بصراحة مش عارفه اشوف اى جانب  ايجابى 
ومعظم الستات اللى قابلتهم او البنات اصحابى المتجوزين عن حب وغرام , بيقولوا انه طلع فنكوش :t33::t33:
بجد انا مش قادرة افهم يعنى ايه الواحد يكون شايل مسئولية نفسه بالعافية 
يروح كده فى غفلة من الزمن يجيب حد تانى كمان يشيله ويشيل مسئولياته 
ومش بس كده , ده كمان فيه اطفال ودول على قد ما هما حلوين لكنهم معظم الوقت بيبقو جحيم 
انا اعرف واحدة مش بتشتغل , وقاعدة فى البيت ومش بتعقد ثانية واحدة عندها طفلين 
وصل المدرسة وجيب من المدرسة واعمل ال home work وذاكر واطبخ ونضف ووصل تمرين  كورة القدم وهات من تمرين الكورة على دروس السباحة  , على عايزنها فى المدرسة اجتماع مش عارفه ايه 
ده كلللللللللل ده غير جوزها طبعا :t33::t33: هى مبتنامش تقريبا 
وكل ده ومش بتشتغل لان جوزها ظروفه كويسة وهى مش عايزة 
امال لو كانت بقا مضطرة تشتغل ؟ 
ليه ؟ حد يقولى ليه ؟

فحتى لو فيه طلاق , تجربة الجواز نفسها فى رأيى بتعمل تلف فى بعض خلايا المخ هههههههه وتليف فى الكبد ولا يمكن اصلاح ال damage اللى حصل :t33::t33::t33:
 paiiiiiiiiiiinful 
فهو تدبيسة فى كل الاحوال حتى لو فيه طلاق

فأنا مش عارفه اجاوب فى الاستطلاع اقول ايه ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

الموقف ده لسه حاصل معايا قريب 

واحدة ست كبيرة , جات قعدت جنبى فى مكان 
بغض النظر عن انها رغاية بشكل مش طبيعى :t33:
لكن المهم ,
هى : انتى منين اصلا؟
انا: انا اصلا من مصر 
هى : اها , بجد ؟ انا يونانية بس مولودة فى مصر وكنا عايشين فى اسكندرية طبعا ايام ما كانت اسكنرية مركز ثقافى عالمى 
هى : متجوزة  ؟ (لما سألت السؤال ده افتكرتها اتعدت من المصريين وهتجبلى عريس :t33::t33::t33 
انا :لا ياتيته لسه مش متجوزة 
هى : برافو اوعى تتجوزى انا كمان مش متجوزة 
انا : ليه ياتيته كده ؟ 
هى : ده صداع , تتجوزى واحد يقرفك ويبهدلك معاه ليه ؟ 
ما انا اهو عايشة كنت مع والدتى الكبيرة فى السن وكنت باخد بالى منها لغاية ما اتوفت 
ناقصنى ايه ؟ 


تفتكرى ربنا عايز يقول حاجة ؟ ههههههه:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## white.angel (10 مارس 2013)

*سواء ناجح ولا فاشل ... فهو تدبيسه فى كل الحالات :smil13:*

* بحس احياناً انى بعد ما اتجوز " لو اتجننت وعملتها يعنى :t33:**"*
*ه**مل من التكرار **.. كل يوم البيبى بتاعى وشغلى وبا**ثم :2:** ... حسه انها هتبقى حياه رغم **احدا**ثها هتفضل ممله .. *

*مش ه**قدر مثلاً اتفرج على فيلم هندى 3 او 4 ساعات واقعد اعيط واكل مانجه براحتى :dntknw: .... مش ه**قدر اقعد ارغى مع صح**باتى وصحابى بال**ساعتين تلاته :yaka:... كل دة هيتغير ... وكل الهيافه والفراغ دة هيوحشنى*  :love34:

*بفكر لما اتجوز .. اعمل **اتفاق مع با**ثم  ... كل خمس سنين ... شهر عزوبيه :t33: ... ارجع بيت با**بايا وهو على عند باباه ... ونعمل كل** الهرى اللى كنا بنعمله** قبل الجواز ... :t33:*

*ربنا يخليلى عقلى :spor24:*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2013)

يللا نخليها تدبيسه ونتكل علي الله
مش هانقدر ننكر
واسال مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب
ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2013)

*أختلف العلماء على معنى " التدبيسة " الزواجية *
*فمنهم من قال** : *
*أن الشعور بالــ " تدبيسة " هو من جرءا تدخل الأله ( نكد-آوبيس) فى الحياة الزوجية *
*خاصة ولو كانت الزوجة تُقدم له القرابين عَشِّية كل يوم *​

*ومنهم من ذهب** الى أن: *
*" التدبيسة " تعنى أختلال فى نظر الزوجة*
*إذ قامت يوم الصباحية لتكتشف أنها قد أقترنت بـ " كائن خُرافى "*
*أعتلى العُماص عينيه نائماً بعرض السرير *
*فاغراً فاه عن شخيرة أزعجت **أهل الحى *​ 
*ولعل المؤيدين لهذه الأقوال **: أستندوا فى فتاوهم تِلكَ *
*على مقولة " الست " فى مطلع أغنيتها الخالدة*​ 
*" أعطنى حريتى أطلق يديَ ....إننى أعطيتُكَ ما أستبقيت شيئاً "*

*ولكن ما هو الذى أعطته " الست " ولم تستبقيه ؟*
*فقالوا** : علينا أن نقرأ النص كاملاً اذ تستكمل " الست " قائلة *​ 
*" آآآآآهـ ِ من قيدك أدمى معصمى "*​ 
*فما هو سبب شكواها من المعصم ومعنى كلمة " قيد " ؟!* 
*من هنا نفهم أن " الست " أتقبض عليها تحرى *
*وكانت تتغنى " للمُخبر " عشان " يخف الكلابش من أيديها شوية " *​ 
*وطبعا " الراجل المُخبر " دة ليستحييل يخف الكلابش أو يفكه* 
*الا لما تحطى فى جيبه ورقة بخمسين *​ 
*رَحِمَ الله أم كلثوم أسطورة الغناء الخالدة على مر العصور*​ 
*هو الموضوع كان عن أية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
:t33::t33::t33:​​​​​​​​​


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2013)

> فما هو سبب شكواها من المعصم ومعنى كلمة " قيد " ؟!
> من هنا نفهم أن " الست " أتقبض عليها تحرى
> وكانت تتغنى " للمُخبر " عشان " يخف الكلابش من أيديها شوية



ياحرام واتاري الست فضلت سنين وسنين تقول اطلق يدي واحنا مش عارفين ايه اللي بيوجعها هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 مارس 2013)

*..*

هو إللى مش شآيفه تدبيسة أكيد بعد مآ يقرآ آلمشآركآت هيتعقد
*آلله يسآمحكم *

بصى بآلنسبآلى آلإرتبآط لمآ يحصل يعنى ، هيبقى تتويج للكيميآ وآلحب وآلتفآهم
آلحآلة آلرآئعة دى إللى بتقلب تهيؤآت

فهقتبس رأى أنيس منصور 
*آلح**يآة من غيرهـ نعيم لآ يُطآق وبيه جحيم هيُطآق بإذن آلمولى *
وكفآية أنآ متعقدة لوحدى :t23:



*.**.*​


----------



## white.angel (10 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو الموضوع كان عن أية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟*​
> :t33::t33::t33:​


*تصدق نسيت *:2:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ياحرام واتاري الست فضلت سنين وسنين تقول اطلق يدي واحنا مش عارفين ايه اللي بيوجعها هههههههههههههههه


*علشان مش بتقروا *
:t33::t33::t33:​


white.angel قال:


> *تصدق نسيت *:2:​


*خلاص ...نستنى صاحبة الموضوع بقى لما ترجع تفكرنا *​


----------



## bb_5 (10 مارس 2013)

بغض النظر عن ظروفى الجواز اسوأ تدبيسة فى التاريخ حتى لو متجوزة ملاك الزواج تقييد للحرية بشكل فظيييييييييييييييع و مسئولية كبيرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2013)

*



ومنهم من ذهب الى أن: 
" التدبيسة " تعنى أختلال فى نظر الزوجة
إذ قامت يوم الصباحية لتكتشف أنها قد أقترنت بـ " كائن خُرافى "
أعتلى العُماص عينيه نائماً بعرض السرير 
فاغراً فاه عن شخيرة أزعجت أهل الحى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
 و يسلام لما تكون محضره ذبابه ميته و تقوم رمياها فى فم الفك المفترس الى مفتوح و بيشخر جنبها ههههههههههههههههههه
 اوعا تكون بتشخر  يا عبوووود هههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اوعا تكون بتشخر يا عبوووود هههههه*​



*بابقى نايم ما بسمعش روحى*
*:t33::t33::t33: *​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بابقى نايم ما بسمعش روحى*
> 
> *:t33::t33::t33: *​


 
 ابقا حط شريت تسجيل جنبك وقول لنا هههههههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عايزة أعمل إستطلاع
> 
> و السؤال للمسيحيين و المسيحيات بما فيهم الطائفة الجديدة من العابرين و العابرات:scenic:
> 
> ...





انا حتى قبل ما اعرف المسيح كنت حابب فكره انى هتجوز واحده بس ونحب بعض بقيه العمر.
لا مش تدبيسه 
لو بعد 20 او 30 سنه من دلوقتى , لما وشها يبقى فى تجاعيد وتفقد جزء كبير من جمالها و شبابها وابقا فرحان انى لسه معاها , يبقا بلاش الجواز احسن , الواحد مش ناقص مسئوليات ع الفاضى​


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مرسى الزناتى , قصدى ايرينى رجع يارجالة :t33::t33::t33:
> welcome back ايرينى
> 
> بصى بقا , موضوع الجواز ده سواء كان مسيحى , بوذى , مدنى , فيه طلاق مفيش طلاق
> ...



لول
ما هو كل الى بتقوليه دا هوا احسن الحاجات الى فى الدنيا
انصحك تشوفى فيلم up in the air ​


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بابقى نايم ما بسمعش روحى*
> *:t33::t33::t33: *​​​​



بتشخر !!
دا تسيب دا استهتار 
اعمل زى محامى خلع ولما تخرج من البيت هاتلها شخارة بالكهربا 
انا جاى اهدى النفوس


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

bb_5 قال:


> بغض النظر عن ظروفى الجواز اسوأ تدبيسة فى التاريخ حتى لو متجوزة ملاك الزواج تقييد للحرية بشكل فظيييييييييييييييع و مسئولية كبيرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العيب مش فى الجواز , العيب فى المفهوم الغلط الى عند الناس , هما فاكرين انه هيبقا خنقه وتقييد ومسئوليه .
الجواز انك تعمل الى انت عاوزه ونفسك فيه مع الشخص الى انت بتحبه وبلاش تعقيد الامور كدا 
وبيتهيألى طالما هيبقا فيه حب وتفاهم من الطرفين هيبقا جواز ناجح 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مارس 2013)

*الحل في شريعتنا هي بالحلول التي تبني ولا تهدم...يعني بالنسبة لنا يكون الانفصال، بعد استنفاد سبل الاصلاح والارشاد المتحضر، اهون من الطلاق *


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مارس 2013)

> ومعظم الستات اللى قابلتهم او البنات اصحابى المتجوزين عن حب وغرام , بيقولوا انه طلع فنكوش :t33::t33:



الحب من اول نظرة هذا من وجهة نظرى لا يصح نهائياً بل هو يعتبر اساس المشاكل الزوجية 
الزواج المسيحى لم يكون نهائياً تدبيسة 
فعندما خلق الله المراة اخذ من ضلع ادم قريب على قلبه 
لم ياخذ على راس ادم ضلع حتى لا تسود علية وتركبه 
ولم يا خذ من رجل ادم حتى لا يدوس عليها 
بل الفكرة كلها نظرة الرجل للمراة على انها بلوة سودة او مصيبة او كارثة بالرغم انها عطية من عند ربنا له وهنا اختلقت المشاكل فالانسان لا يحب الا تفكير نفسه فقط ويلغى التفكير الالهى 



عذراً عزيزتى المراة انتِ عطية من عند الله لا أستطيع أن أقول غير ذلك والزواج معكِ ليس تدبيسة بل هى شركة جسدية روحية مرتبطة بالمثلث الالهى


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

هههههههههههههه
حسب 
ولو حلوة  هتبقى احلى تدبيسه 
لو وحشة هتبقى بطيخة وقرعة 
ههههههههه​


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

(للبنات: ) يا لهوي ده انتو مُعَقدين صحيح!

عاملين زي المثل اللي بيقول الجواز زي الحمام العمومي....اللي بره مش قادر يستنى واللي جوه مش طايق الريحة...


كمان لو كله حابب ما يتجوزش او يتجوز ومايخلفش....انتو كده عايزين الجنس البشري ينقرض....او م الاخر محدش هيخلف غير المتخلفين وهيملوا العالم *****   انا اسف بس دي انانية اوي...

يكفي انها مش sustainable lifestyle


المهم:


بالنسبة لي مش تدبيسة...

لسبب صغير:

خليني اوصف 3 سيناريوهات...هم الممكنين:

1- اني افضل لوحدي خالص

ده أسوأ وأكأب سيناريو عندي...

بالنسبة للست اليونانية دي يا ديزي....احب اعرف واحساسها ايه وهي لوحدها وهتموت لوحدها؟
كل واحدة او واحد فيكو اه بيقول الجواز وحش وانا لوحدي احسن...

طب دي سهلة وانتو شباب وكل واحد لسه معاه عيلته...لكن لما توصل 50....واخواتك ان وجدوا في بلد تانية مشغولين مع عائﻻتهم او اي حاجة...

هتفضل مبسوط وانت بتكلم الحيطة؟

انا شخصياً كابوس عمري اني اكبر لوحدي...

ومهم اوي عندي فكرة وجود امرأة في حياتي

محدش يقول لي طبخك وترويق الهدوم وبتوع....كل ده كلام فارغ وباعمله من دلوقتي....ابسط حاجة هاأجر حد يعملهم لي (ده لو فرضنا اني مش باعرف يعني....مع اني already معتمد على نفسي من دلوقتي)

2- الارتباط بعلاقات غير دائمة...

بمعنى ان فيه طﻻق او مجرد boyfriend - girlffriend من غير ارتباط رسمي...

دي شخصياً انا متفهم لو ناس هتعملها....زي الغرب.....محدش بيقول عايز اقعد سينجل


3- الزواج المسيحي:

بمعنى ارتباط والتزام ابدي....والنقطة دي هي الوحيدة اللي بتفرقه عندي من boyfriend- girlfriend
سيبكو بقى من السر الإلهي وايد الكاهن او حتى العقود....

الحاجة اللي بتميزه عندي هي الاتزام ده....انه في الحلو او الوحش...حتى لو حد فينا اتغير....التاني موجود علشانه ويسنده....


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مارس 2013)

ويا جماعة الزواج المسيحى ليس للنسل فقط او من هذه الاموار 
بل هو "حب البقاء " عند حضراتكم البقاء للاقوى 
بعض الطرق التي يمكن أن تصبحى زوجة إيجابية
http://www.crosswalk.com/family/marriage/become-a-positive-wife-1272407.html

​


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> (للبنات: ) يا لهوي ده انتو مُعَقدين صحيح!
> 
> عاملين زي المثل اللي بيقول الجواز زي الحمام العمومي....اللي بره مش قادر يستنى واللي جوه مش طايق الريحة...
> 
> ...



فعلا البنات معقدين اوى 
بس سيبك انت ردك دا فى الجوووووون (Y)


----------



## WooDyy (10 مارس 2013)

مش تدبيسه​


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Michael. قال:


> فعلا البنات معقدين اوى
> بس سيبك انت ردك دا فى الجوووووون (Y)



هههههههه الله يخليك 
وفي قول اخر....طول عمري ردودي في الجون :t33:

  انما ايه الY دي؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 مارس 2013)

*..*

*لأ آلبنآت وآقعيين مش أكتر *

*لو هنتكلم بجد فآلجوآز مش وحش بس مش جنه*
لو على آلوحدة فمفيش أكتر من آلصمت آلزوجى خصوصاَ بعد إستقلآلية آلأولآد بيتبقى فرآغ عملآق يمكن أشد من آلوحدة آلحقيقية

علشآن كدآ آلموضوع مش جوآز فى حد ذآته ، دآ معتمد على آلإتنين إللى هيكملوآ بعض 
وهيقدروآ يخلقوآ حيآة مشتركة تجمعهم يستمتعوآ بيهآ لآخر آلحيآة دى
أو على آلأقل مآتكونش خنقآهم
وطبعاً آلأمثلة على دآ إمآ نآدرة جداً , أو بيخآفو من آلحسد وبيستخبوآ ههههـ ..!


*على فكرة *: إدرآكـ إن آلجوآز مش مصدر إشبآع فى حد ذآته
لكن آلقآئمين عليه هم إللى هيشبعوآ آلكآئن آلجميل دآ أو يقضوآ عليه
فى نظرى هو آلوسيلة آلحقيقية لنجآحه


فى نقطة حآبة أرجعلهآ وهى خصوصية آلزوآج آلمسيحى بإنه غير قآبل للفسخ فى آلحآلآت آلعآدية
فأنآ بشوف دآ مش تدبيسة , لكن* نتيجة طبيعية لتحمل مسئولية إختيآرنآ* 
زيه زى بآقى خيآرآت حيآتنآ آلمصيرية 
*+*
*آلمعنى آلسآمى للزوآج *إللى بيعتمد على آلإصلآح وآلتقبل - إللى شرحهآ بوضوح أستآذ بآيبل *-*




*.**.*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

*احم احم كله يوسع بقى عاوزة ادخل اقول رايى انا كمان 
بما انى متزوجة الجواز هو احلى شىء فى الوجودهتقولولى ليه 
هقولكم احساس انك تبقى مسئولة من حد بيحبك ويخاف عليكى 
احساس حلو اووووووووووى بغض النظر عن المشاكل الموجودة 
لان المشاكل دى موجودة فى الحياه كلها سواء متزوجة او لا اكيد كلنا بنواجه مشاكل 
اللى بتقول ان الجواز تدبيسة قوليلى ايه الحلو فى انك تقعدى لوحدك 
من غير جواز بعد ما تكبرى شوية واهلك بعد عمرا طويل يموتوا 
تقدرى تقوليلى هتعيشى ازاى 
حتى لو كنتى بتشتغلى وليكى كيانك 
بردوا ميغنيش عن الجواز واحساسك بالدفء والعيلة 
وانك مسئولة  عن بيت واولاد 
مهما كانت عيوب الجواز فهو افضل بكثير من الوحدة اللى هتعيشيها 
بنات كتير مش متجوزة وبتتمنى يكون ليها بيت وتحس بالاستقرار 
ممكن حد يقولى والمسئولية والخدمة 
فكرى شوية هتلاقى الحياه واحدة سواء فى بيتك او بيت اهلك 
ما انتى فى بيت اهلك بردوا بتشتغلى فى البيت *​


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

انا موافق ايمليا اوي.....انما كل اللي في الصفحة الاولانية ده انا معترض عليه بشدة بصراحة


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 مارس 2013)

لا طبعا مش تدبيسة المهم الاختيار الصيحيح وتحكيم للعقل وعدم الانسياق وراء العواطف المزيفة 
لا شك ان الجواز مسؤلية سواء من جانب الرجل او البنت ولكن من يهرب من هذا المسؤلية معلش اقول عليه ( انانى ) يعيش لنفسه فقط .


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 مارس 2013)

> عاملين زي المثل اللي بيقول الجواز زي الحمام العمومي....اللي بره مش قادر يستنى واللي جوه مش طايق الريحة...



ههههههههه
انت جبت المثل ده من فين اول مرة اسمعه ( مثل ريحته وحشة )


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

ده مشهور جداً


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احم احم كله يوسع بقى عاوزة ادخل اقول رايى انا كمان
> بما انى متزوجة الجواز هو احلى شىء فى الوجودهتقولولى ليه
> هقولكم احساس انك تبقى مسئولة من حد بيحبك ويخاف عليكى
> احساس حلو اووووووووووى بغض النظر عن المشاكل الموجودة
> ...



أيوه بقااااا 
اخيرا لقينا حد متجوز يدينا شويه امل ويرفع من معنوياتنا 
بس بلاش تقولى كدا تانى لحسن تتحسدوا
ربنا يخليكوا لبعض ويسعدكوا دايما ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

من وجهه نظري مش تدبيسة 
هو اه مره والسلام 
لكن مش تدبيسة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

Michael. قال:


> أيوه بقااااا
> اخيرا لقينا حد متجوز يدينا شويه امل ويرفع من معنوياتنا
> بس بلاش تقولى كدا تانى لحسن تتحسدوا
> ربنا يخليكوا لبعض ويسعدكوا دايما ​


هههههههههههههه ميرسى ليك طب امسك الخشب بقى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

طبعا الشباب بيقولوا ان الجواز مش تدبيسة وده شئ متوقع لانهم هما الوحيدين المستفيدين منه :t33::t33::t33:
وكلمة معقدين ديه بتضرب على عصبى :t33::t33:
احنا مش معقدين , احنا مش اتجوزنا قبل كده واتطلقنا علشان كده اتعقدنا 
احنا زى ما قالت ايمليا واقعيين 
وهو ده الواقع اللى شوفناه وبنشوفه وعارفينه 
يمكن هى حاجة غريبة انكو تشوفو بنات شايفين الجواز كده علشان دايما متوقعين ان اى بنت by default هتموت على الجواز 
بس ده مش صحيح 
جوه بنات كتير رغبة حقيقية بعد الزواج او على الاقل تأجيله لكنها مش بتقدر تعمل كده لان الناس مش هتسمحلها 

وخلو بالكو ان فى بلادنا معظم البنات مش بتختار التوقيت بتاع الجواز وممكن وقتها متكونش مستعدة نفسيا للجواز علشان كده احساس التدبيسة بيبقا اكبر

وزى ما قالت ايمليا اللى مستنى الجواز يشبع جواه اللى ناقصه فده اللى جوازه هيفشل 
قبل ما تتجوز لازم تعرف تعيش مع نفسك وتكون سعيد معاها حتى لو انت لوحدك 
ومتكونش مستنى الاخر يعالجك من مشاكلك النفسية والروحية لو هتدخل الجواز وانت كده يبقا هتفشل 
لان الاخر بردو هيكون منتظر منك نفس الشئ 
وانتو الاتنين هتتعبوا


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

لا معلش...


انا باعتبر البنت زيي بالظبط....وان زي ما انا خايف من الوحدة، متوقع ان هي كمان خايفة من كده!
واعتقد ان ليا بعض المصداقية لما اقول اني مش باتجوز عشان استغل واحدة...واني مؤمن بتقاسم المسئوليات بالتساوي وشايف ده ف بيتي ف مصر اصلاً!

فبصراحة انتو معقدين بسبب اللي بتسمعوه من مصر...

لانكو مفترضين الراجل المصري وشكل معين للجوازة....دي عندي = عُقدة  ... انا اسف يعني...

انا شخصياً باتكلم عن نفسي....وعن نظرتي للجواز....وانا شايف اني مش مستفيد منه اكتر من مراتي....ومتوقع انها كمان خايفة تكبر لوحدها زيي بالظبط...

مالهاش دعوة بقى باستغلال وبتاع....وانا مش متعقد منه ولا معتبر انها هتبقى زي اي جوازة مصرية تقليدية...
لذلك اللي بيرفضه بناء على خبرة غيره...في رايي معقد...اسف مرة تانية


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

الغريب مش ان بنت مش عايزة تتجوز!

انا الغريب عندي ان انسان...اي انسان...راجل او ست....مش عايز يرتبط بحد يعيش معاه وياتمنه على حياته...وان فيه انسان مش عايش على امل اليوم ده

ده ف رايي عنده مشكلة كبيرة (مش هاخش ف تفاصيل عشان محدش يزعل وده مجرد رايي الشخصي) وهيندم كتير بس متأخر...بعد ما يكون الوقت فات من زمان...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

> لا معلش...
> 
> 
> انا باعتبر البنت زيي بالظبط....وان زي ما انا خايف من الوحدة، متوقع ان هي كمان خايفة من كده


!

لا متتوقعش 
الوحدة مش فى بس انى اكون لوحدى , انا ممكن اكون متجوزة ومعايا اولاد وبردو لوحدى وديه بقا اصعب بكتيييييير من الوحدة العادية 
وبعدين فيه ناس بتحب تكون لوحدها مش كل الناس زى بعض 




> واعتقد ان ليا بعض المصداقية لما اقول اني مش باتجوز عشان استغل واحدة...واني مؤمن بتقاسم المسئوليات بالتساوي وشايف ده ف بيتي ف مصر اصلاً!
> 
> فبصراحة انتو معقدين بسبب اللي بتسمعوه من مصر...
> 
> لانكو مفترضين الراجل المصري وشكل معين للجوازة....دي عندي = عُقدة  ... انا اسف يعني...


لالالالالالا على فكرة كلامى مكانش على الجواز المصرى ولا المصريين 
انا بتكلم عن الجواز بشكل عااااااااااام 
الجواز المصرى يختلف شويتين عن غيره لكن فى النهاية الجواز هو الجواز والمسئولية الجبارة هى المسئولية 




> انا شخصياً باتكلم عن نفسي....وعن نظرتي للجواز....وانا شايف اني مش مستفيد منه اكتر من مراتي....ومتوقع انها كمان خايفة تكبر لوحدها زيي بالظبط...
> 
> مالهاش دعوة بقى باستغلال وبتاع....وانا مش متعقد منه ولا معتبر انها هتبقى زي اي جوازة مصرية تقليدية...
> لذلك اللي بيرفضه بناء على خبرة غيره...في رايي معقد...اسف مرة تانية


لا احنا مش معقدين ابدا , مش معنى اننا شايفين حاجات فى الجواز غير اللى انتو شايفينها او متوقعين ان اى بنت لازم تشوفها زيكو يبقا احنا معقدين 
احنا بنتكلم بالواقع وشايفين الموضوع من كل الجوانب 
وبنقيس السلبيات اكبر من الايجابيات ولا العكس , لما بنلاقى ان فى جميع الاحوال السلبيات اكبر , فبنعتبر انه تدبيسة 

انا مش بحب البحر مثلا , رغم انى عمرى ما حصلتلى اى حادثة غرق مثلا ولا اى حاجة 
بس مش بحبه مش بستمتع  بيه . سلبياته اكتر من ايجابياته فى نظرى 
يبقا انا مش بحبه لكن مش متعقده منه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2013)

*يلا بقا انا عايزة تقطيع شعر و اشوف دم و حاجات من دى ... خلو الموضوع يسخن او يولع :new6::new6::new6:.. *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا بقا انا عايزة تقطيع شعر و اشوف دم و حاجات من دى ... خلو الموضوع يسخن او يولع :new6::new6::new6:.. *


ههههههه
ليه بس كدة ياشقاوة خليكى محضر خير احسن


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا بقا انا عايزة تقطيع شعر و اشوف دم و حاجات من دى ... خلو الموضوع يسخن او يولع :new6::new6::new6:.. *



او يغلق :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> !
> 
> لا متتوقعش
> الوحدة مش فى بس انى اكون لوحدى , انا ممكن اكون متجوزة ومعايا اولاد وبردو لوحدى وديه بقا اصعب بكتيييييير من الوحدة العادية
> وبعدين فيه ناس بتحب تكون لوحدها مش كل الناس زى بعض





Desert Rose قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]



اهو انتي افترضتي انك اتجوزتي وخلفتي....ومش حاسين بيكي وحاسة انك لوحدك!

منين حكمتي انك مش هتبقي مبسوطة؟ معلش ماهو لو انتي ماعرفتيش تختاري، يبقى المشكلة مش في الجواز!


- متهيألي الانسان كائن اجتماعي 
وحتى الغرب بيعملوا علاقات casual .... مابنشوفش انسان طبيعي بصراحة يحب يعيش لوحده....



Desert Rose قال:


> !
> 
> لالالالالالا على فكرة كلامى مكانش على الجواز المصرى ولا المصريين
> انا بتكلم عن الجواز بشكل عااااااااااام
> ...




تاني انا مش عارف ليه مصرة تتكلمي على البنت بس!

انا بالنسبة لي اي انسان....بنت او ولد....مش في دماغه الموضوع ده وبيفضل يعيش لوحده...
ده انسان او انسانة عنده مشكلة...

وهيندم على قراره ده لو نفذه بس متأخر

سواء ولد او بنت...


- سلبياته اكتر من ايجابياته....لا انا اسف....إيجابياته اكتر بكتيييييير...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

Michael. قال:


> لول
> ما هو كل الى بتقوليه دا هوا احسن الحاجات الى فى الدنيا
> انصحك تشوفى فيلم up in the air ​



هههههه ازاى احسن حاجات فى الدنيا ؟
يمكن احسن بالنسبالك , لكن بالنسبة للست اللى شايلة المسئولية الكبيرة مش احسن ولا حاجة , انت لو كنت مكان الست اللى بحكى عنها وفيه غيرها كتييييييير اوى وبيشتغلو كمان , كان زمانك انتحرت :t33::t33::t33:

بتاع جورج كلونى ؟ صدقنى لو واحد شبه جورج كلونى انا مستعدة اتنازل عن رأيى وان الجواز مش تدبيسة 
ده احلى تدبيسة :t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه ازاى احسن حاجات فى الدنيا ؟
> يمكن احسن بالنسبالك , لكن بالنسبة للست اللى شايلة المسئولية الكبيرة مش احسن ولا حاجة , انت لو كنت مكان الست اللى بحكى عنها وفيه غيرها كتييييييير اوى وبيشتغلو كمان , كان زمانك انتحرت :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> بتاع جورج كلونى ؟ صدقنى لو واحد شبه جورج كلونى انا مستعدة اتنازل عن رأيى وان الجواز مش تدبيسة
> ده احلى تدبيسة :t33::t33::t33::t33:



- هوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا :t13:


- برضو مفترضة ان الزوج بيحمل كل حاجة على مراته وهيظلمها وهي اللي هتشيل كل حاجة لوحدها!!

وتزعلي لما اقول مُعقدين


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

جونى , انا مقولتش يعيش لوحده انه يروح يعيش فى الصحرا 
انا مش متجوزة بس مش عايشة لوحدى عندى ناس واصدقاء وعائلة وكل حاجة 
بس فكرة انى اكون مرتبطة بمسئولية جبارة بالشكل ده طول العمر صععععععععععععععب 
اصدقائى اقدر ابعد عنهم when I feel like it لما احب او اكون عايزة ابقا لوحدى , لكن جوزى والبيت والاولاد , مش هعرف اتنفس من المسئولية اللى عليا اتجاههم 

ايجابياته بالنسبالك انت من وجهة نظرك انت اكتر 
بالنسبالى انا سلبياته اكتر 
مش لازم ياجماعة اشوف اللى انتو شايفينه , ومش لازم علشان نكون بنى ادمين طبيعيين نوافقكو فى ارائكوا 
ولو معملناش كده نبقا معقدين ومش طبيعيين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> ههههههه
> ليه بس كدة ياشقاوة خليكى محضر خير احسن



*ما انا محضر خير اهو .. بس هى ايه الحياة غير خناق و شوية حاجات فوق بعض :t33:*



Desert Rose قال:


> او يغلق :t33::t33:



*دة بعييييينك .. ايرينى عمرها ماطلبت يتقفلها موضوع اصلا :beee: *



Desert Rose قال:


> بتاع *جورج كلونى* ؟ صدقنى لو واحد شبه جورج كلونى انا مستعدة اتنازل عن رأيى وان الجواز مش تدبيسة
> ده *احلى تدبيسة *:t33::t33::t33::t33:



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه ازاى احسن حاجات فى الدنيا ؟
> يمكن احسن بالنسبالك , لكن بالنسبة للست اللى شايلة المسئولية الكبيرة مش احسن ولا حاجة , انت لو كنت مكان الست اللى بحكى عنها وفيه غيرها كتييييييير اوى وبيشتغلو كمان , كان زمانك انتحرت :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> بتاع جورج كلونى ؟ صدقنى لو واحد شبه جورج كلونى انا مستعدة اتنازل عن رأيى وان الجواز مش تدبيسة
> ده احلى تدبيسة :t33::t33::t33::t33:



انا مش عارف ايه حكاية ان الست هى التى شايلة المسؤلية الاكبر ؟؟
طيب انا ممكن اقول ان على الرجل المسؤلية الاكبر لانه هو المسؤل ان يوفر دخل شهرى مناسب للبيت حتى لو اشتغل كذا شغلانة حتى لو على حساب صحته.
ولكن من وجهة نظرى ان المسؤلية مشتركة بين الزوجين الزوج عليه ان يوفر للبيت دخل شهرى مناسب والزوجة عليها شؤون المنزل


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى , انا مقولتش يعيش لوحده انه يروح يعيش فى الصحرا
> انا مش متجوزة بس مش عايشة لوحدى عندى ناس واصدقاء وعائلة وكل حاجة
> بس فكرة انى اكون مرتبطة بمسئولية جبارة بالشكل ده طول العمر صععععععععععععععب
> اصدقائى اقدر ابعد عنهم when I feel like it لما احب او اكون عايزة ابقا لوحدى , لكن جوزى والبيت والاولاد , مش هعرف اتنفس من المسئولية اللى عليا اتجاههم
> ...



- انتي شوفي زي ما انتي عايزة....انتي حرة طبعاً....انا باحكي اللي انا شايفه وخلاص...
بس اعتقد لو عملنا احصائية....هنلاقي ان كلامي هو 90% من الحالات ومش عايز اقول 99%

مسألة وجهات النظر دي منتهية ومعروف ان كل المكتوب هو وجهات نظر شخصية وتفسيرات للادلة..


- انتي مش اد المسئولية دي وشايفاها صعععبة جداً دي مشكلتك ....
لكن صعب تقنعيني انه مش مهم عندك ان يكون فيه حد مسئول عنك المسئولية دي، ومتعهد انه يكون موجود عشانك تحت اي ظرف حتى لو انتي اتغيرتي...

ممكن كلام يزعل شوية؟
كمان رفض التعهد ده....فيه شوية انانية على فكرة شوية  ولو المسيحي مش قادر يعملها....فماعتقدش بقى ينفع نتكلم عن المحبة والحب والبذل والكلام ده 

سوري لو الكلام يزعل وامسحوه ولا كأني قلته

لأن انا حتى لو انا الحدت....فاللي يميز الجواز عندي زي ما قلت فوق، عن اي علاقة عابرة....هو التعهد ده...

وانا جزء مهم عندي في شريكة حياتي....ان يكون عندها هدف انجاح الزواج تحت اي ظرف....والطلاق مش اوبشن...زيي كده...ان ماعرفتش الاقي ده 100%....ف 99%


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - هوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا :t13:
> 
> 
> - برضو مفترضة ان الزوج بيحمل كل حاجة على مراته وهيظلمها وهي اللي هتشيل كل حاجة لوحدها!!
> ...



مين يونان ؟ :t33::t33::t33::t33:ومين اللى اعظم ؟ :t33::t33::t33:

بص حتى لو هو بيساعد وشايل المسئولية معاها بردو المسئولية كبييييييييييييييرة جدا وفى الاخر معظم الحاجات الشاقة بتكون عليها هى 
قولى ياجونى , انت اللى هترضع ؟ انت اللى هتعقد بعد كل ولادة 3 شهور ولا 4 شهور متواصلة مش عارف تنام نص ساعة على بعض 
جرب كده متنامش لمدة يومين وشوف هتبقا عامل ازاى 
ده انا فيه واحدة صاحبتى كانت لسه مخلفة , جوزها بيقولى امبارح بليل كانت عماله تصوت لانها ليها اسبوع منامتش وهتجنن وهو بيعيط مش عارفه تسكته 
واحدة تانية اعرفها بتقولى فى مرة صحيت ارضعه بليل وانا هموت وانام لدرجة ان وانا مش حاسة بنفسى كنت واقفة بيه جنب الشباك وهو عمال يعيط وانا تقريبا نايمة على نفسى , كنت وانا مش حاسة هرميه من الشباك 
قولى بقا انت هتساعدها ازاااااااى فى ده ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

> - انتي شوفي زي ما انتي عايزة....انتي حرة طبعاً....انا باحكي اللي انا شايفه وخلاص...
> بس اعتقد لو عملنا احصائية....هنلاقي ان كلامي هو 90% من الحالات ومش عايز اقول 99%




تؤتؤتؤتؤ , الاحصائيات الاخيرة اللى قريتها بتقول ان نسبة كبيرة من السيدات على مستوى العالم بتهرب من الزواج , كانت عندى الدراسة بس ضاعت ممكن ابقا ادورلك عليها واجبها 
ده لو هتكلم عن الاحصائيات 




> - انتي مش اد المسئولية دي وشايفاها صعععبة جداً دي مشكلتك ....
> لكن صعب تقنعيني انه مش مهم عندك ان يكون فيه حد مسئول عنك المسئولية دي، ومتعهد انه يكون موجود عشانك تحت اي ظرف حتى لو انتي اتغيرتي...




حد ياخد باله منى ويحبنى واحبه كل ده جميل جدا وانا مش معترضه انه جميل والجواز فيه ايجابيات , بس زى ماقولتلك كل ده ميجيش حاجة قدام المسئولية الكبيرة والسلبيات اللى فيه 


> ممكن كلام يزعل شوية؟
> كمان رفض التعهد ده....فيه شوية انانية على فكرة شوية  ولو المسيحي مش قادر يعملها....فماعتقدش بقى ينفع نتكلم عن المحبة والحب والبذل والكلام ده
> 
> سوري لو الكلام يزعل وامسحوه ولا كأني قلته
> ...



ولا كلام يزعل ولا حاجة . على فكرة كل البشر انانيين 
والجواز والحب عموما فيه جزء من الانانية 
متقنعنيش انك بتحب حد ومش مستنى مقابل للحب ده حتى لو معنوى 

بس الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالانانية , لانى ممكن متجوزش بس ابذل نفسى بردو لخدمة الاخرين 
معتقدش ان الام تريزا انانية , ولا الرسول بولس انانى , ولا ليليان ترتشر البنت الامريكية اللى سابت خطيبها علشان الخدمة انانية 
ودول مكانش رهبان فى اديرة دول كانوا عايشين وسط العالم بيخدمو الناس وبيحتكو بيهم 
الجواز مش مقياس للانانية من عدمها 
فيه ناس متجوزة واكتر انانية وعدم قدرة على العطاء من اللى مش متجوز


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مين يونان ؟ :t33::t33::t33::t33:ومين اللى اعظم ؟ :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> بص حتى لو هو بيساعد وشايل المسئولية معاها بردو المسئولية كبييييييييييييييرة جدا وفى الاخر معظم الحاجات الشاقة بتكون عليها هى
> قولى ياجونى , انت اللى هترضع ؟ انت اللى هتعقد بعد كل ولادة 3 شهور ولا 4 شهور متواصلة مش عارف تنام نص ساعة على بعض
> ...



- الاعظم هو اللي ههنا 

- ما الراجل كمان المسئولية عليه كبيرة....اشمعنى دي اللي شاقة؟

للاسف مش انا اللي هارضع...لان مش بايدي....المرة دي بقى دي البيولوجي اللي ظلمتك...
اللي اقدر اعمله اني هاخفف عليها الاعباء التانية كلها...

هو انتي مش كنتي بتقولي معندكيش مانع تتجوزي واحد زي نيك...اللي من غير ايدين ورجلين؟
وانا كنت باتحدى ده وزعلانة اني مش مصدق انك (او اي بنت) هتوافقي بحد معاق....او اكتر من كده كمان شكله مش حلو او او او...

طيب لو واحد زي نيك واتجوزتيه...هتقولي له خد المساحة وامسح البيت يلا؟!

خلاص اعتبري الرضاعة والحاجات دي عجز عندنا....اعاقة....

اللي هاقدر اعمله...اني هاساعدها بكل اللي اقدر عليه واخفف عليها في كل الحاجات التانية...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

طيب ياجماعة نكتفى بهذا القدر انا تعبت من الكتابة هرااااام :t33::t33:
كل واحد عرض وجهة نظره وخلاص مفيش حد عايز يغير وجهة نظر التانى 
لا انتو عايزين تغيروهالى ولا انا طبعا عايزاكو تشوفو الجواز وحش 
وعلى فكرة انا مش شايفه انه وحش اوى اوى اوى , لكنه مش الجنة الموعودة اللى بيحكو عنها 

باى بقا علشان الموضوع مش يبوظ ولا يغلق ويحذف لاحقا :t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤ , الاحصائيات الاخيرة اللى قريتها بتقول ان نسبة كبيرة من السيدات على مستوى العالم بتهرب من الزواج , كانت عندى الدراسة بس ضاعت ممكن ابقا ادورلك عليها واجبها
> ده لو هتكلم عن الاحصائيات



تؤ تؤ تؤ ...

خلي بالك...

انا قلت الاحصائيات ان محدش بيعيش لوحده...سواء في علاقة Casual او ف جواز

عيدي بقى الاحصائيات تاني...

انا قلت من بدرييي في اول مشاركة اني متفهم العلاقات الكاجوال....اللي مش متفهمه اللي عايز يعيش لوحده ده

قولي انك هتعملي علاقات عابرة وانا موافق




Desert Rose قال:


> حد ياخد باله منى ويحبنى واحبه كل ده جميل جدا وانا مش معترضه انه جميل والجواز فيه ايجابيات , بس زى ماقولتلك كل ده ميجيش حاجة قدام المسئولية الكبيرة والسلبيات اللى فيه



المسئوليات ع الاتنين انتي اللي مصرة تبصي للي ع البنت بس...

كمان المسئوليات دي كده كده ممكن تبقى موجودة ف اي حتة او equivalent ليها...

سمعوني تاني كده مين اللي كان بيقول نفسه يتبنى حد؟
اذا مش عايزين حتى تعتنوا بطفل تخلفوه انتو...هتعتنوا بحد مش ابنكم؟
I'm sorry...give me a break



Desert Rose قال:


> ولا كلام يزعل ولا حاجة . على فكرة كل البشر انانيين
> والجواز والحب عموما فيه جزء من الانانية
> متقنعنيش انك بتحب حد ومش مستنى مقابل للحب ده حتى لو معنوى




- امال بس "انت كافر بالحب" وانت متشائم وانت بتاع....
طب ما طلعت انا صح على طول الخط اهو!!

وعشان كده انا تجنبت الكلام من اي منظور مسيحي...
ولكن شرحت اني حتى لو الحدت....فللاسباب الفلانية انا برضو عايز اطبق الزواج المسيحي....

قولي لي انتي بقى كده ليه مش موافقة على علاقات boyfriend-girlfriend ؟
او ليه مادخلتيش في اي واحدة؟




Desert Rose قال:


> بس الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالانانية , لانى ممكن متجوزش بس ابذل نفسى بردو لخدمة الاخرين
> معتقدش ان الام تريزا انانية , ولا الرسول بولس انانى , ولا ليليان ترتشر البنت الامريكية اللى سابت خطيبها علشان الخدمة انانية
> ودول مكانش رهبان فى اديرة دول كانوا عايشين وسط العالم بيخدمو الناس وبيحتكو بيهم
> الجواز مش مقياس للانانية من عدمها
> فيه ناس متجوزة واكتر انانية وعدم قدرة على العطاء من اللى مش متجوز




لا I'm sorry...

لو انتي اصلاً مش قادرة تخدمي اسرتك اللي المفروض انتي مختاراها....هتدي حياتك كلها للناس؟
انا اسف...ماتدخلش دماغي بصراحة!

- تاني....انا ماقلتش اللي بيتجوز مش اناني...
انا قلت اللي متعقد من الجواز عشان مسئولياته....ده اناني....لانه مش قادر يدي تعهد زي ده...

واللي مش فادر يدي تعهد زي ده...لانسان ظريف ولذيذ وحلو وكيوت وبيحبه...
هيعرف يدي تعهد زي ده لناس هو ميعرفهاش اصلاً؟

لما نقدر الاول على مسئوليات الجواز....نبقى بعدها نبص للناس اللي وهبت حياتها كلها وضحت اكتر...بس مفيش شريك يديها نفس التضحية دي!


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

اغير وجهة نظري لما يتعرض حاجة ضدها أصلاً 
او لما حد يدافع عن وجهة النظر التانية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - هوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا :t13:



*اديك قولتها اعظم من يونان .. مش اجمل من جورج كلونى ركز و بطل تلاكيك بقا *



Desert Rose قال:


> بس الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالانانية , لانى ممكن متجوزش بس ابذل نفسى بردو لخدمة الاخرين
> معتقدش ان الام تريزا انانية , ولا الرسول بولس انانى , ولا ليليان ترتشر البنت الامريكية اللى سابت خطيبها علشان الخدمة انانية
> ودول مكانش رهبان فى اديرة دول كانوا عايشين وسط العالم بيخدمو الناس وبيحتكو بيهم
> الجواز مش مقياس للانانية من عدمها
> فيه ناس متجوزة واكتر انانية وعدم قدرة على العطاء من اللى مش متجوز



*انا متفهمة كل اللى قولتيه و على راسى و خصوصًا رمى العيل الزنان من الشباك :t33:

لكن فى الحتة دى مش ماشية مع منطق الكلام خالص .. انتى بتقولى ان الجواز فيه مسئولية كبيرة و دى مشكلتك معاه .. و بتتكلمى عن مسئولية اعظم بكتير و اتقل اما تتكلمى عن الام تريزا هى مكنش عليها مسئولية ؟؟ و اكبر كمان بمراحل من مسئولية بيت عادى ؟؟ .. الناس دى ارتبطو بمسئولية اكبر بمراحل بكامل ارادتهم و مفكروش يتخلو عنها و عشان كدة بقو امثلة للعطاء و الحب .. المسئولية مش مجرد عقد بيتمضى عليه و خلاص .. ياما ناس شايليين على كتافهم مسئوليات كبيرة و مفكروش يتنازلو ولا يهربو منها باى طريقة مع انهم مش ملزمين 

فمظنش حد مش عايز يتجوز عشان ميشيلش مسئولية بيت و بعدين يقول لا انا هشيل مسئولية اكبر بكتير .. مقدرتش على الصغيرة هتقدر على الكبيرة ؟؟ و الام تريزا متجوزتش خوف من مسئولية الجواز ولا عشق فى خدمة ربنا ؟؟ يمكن النتيجة واحدة انها متجوزتش بس اكيد السبب مختلف تماما :flowers:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا متفهمة كل اللى قولتيه و على راسى و خصوصًا رمى العيل الزنان من الشباك :t33:
> 
> لكن فى الحتة دى مش ماشية مع منطق الكلام خالص .. انتى بتقولى ان الجواز فيه مسئولية كبيرة و دى مشكلتك معاه .. و بتتكلمى عن مسئولية اعظم بكتير و اتقل اما تتكلمى عن الام تريزا هى مكنش عليها مسئولية ؟؟ و اكبر كمان بمراحل من مسئولية بيت عادى ؟؟ .. الناس دى ارتبطو بمسئولية اكبر بمراحل بكامل ارادتهم و مفكروش يتخلو عنها و عشان كدة بقو امثلة للعطاء و الحب .. المسئولية مش مجرد عقد بيتمضى عليه و خلاص .. ياما ناس شايليين على كتافهم مسئوليات كبيرة و مفكروش يتنازلو ولا يهربو منها باى طريقة مع انهم مش ملزمين
> 
> ...



طيب انا هرد على مشاركتك ياشقاوة علشان اوضح النقطة ديه 
مشكلتى مش مع المسئولية فى المطلق 
حبيبى ياشقاوة انا بشتغل من زمااااااااااااااان اوى من وانا صغيرة اوى ومعنديش مشكلة فى ديه خالص 
وحاليا انا بشتغل وبصرف على نفسى من الالف للياء , ومعتمدة على نفسى فى كل حاج تقريبا 
شغلى ده مش مسئولية كبيرة ؟ وخصوصا انتى عارفه طبيعة شغلى ومسئوليته ناحية الناس 
انى اكون متكفله بكل حياتى مش مسئولية كبيرة ؟
لكنى مش متضايقة منها بالعكس انا بحبها 
فأنا مش واحدة متدلعة وقاعدة فى البيت مش عايزة تتحمل اى نوع من المسئولية 
بالعكس انا شايلاها من زماااااااااان جدا 
بس مش كل انواع المسئوليات اللى فى الحياة لازم اشيلها واكون بحبها 
وبجانب كده انا كنت ولازلت باخد بالى من عيلتى ومن الناس اللى بحبها 
ديه مش مسئولية ؟ فيه فترة من الفترات قبل ما انشغل اوى كنت بخدم فى الكنيسة وكان عليا خدمة كبيرة جدا , ديه مش مسئولية؟  , ومستعدة ارجعلها تانى بس لما اظبط وقتى اكتر 

كل المسئوليات ديه انا بحبها ومش علشان بحب المسئوليات ديه , يبقا لازم بالضرورة احب مسئولية الجواز 

فمش كل المسئوليات الى فى  الحياة تنفع مع كل الناس 
فيه ناس مش بتحب مسئولية الشغل لكنها بتحب تربية الاطفال مثلا 
ولو اشتغلت ممكن تنتحر لانها مش بتحب مسئولية الشغل 
وفيه ناس العكس


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مارس 2013)

اه نسيت اقول حاجة 
انا شخصيا شايفه ان البنت اللى عمرها ماشالت مسئولية حياتها قبل ماتتجوز هيكون صعب عليها جدا انها تشيل مسئولية بيت لما تتجوز 
وديه الصدمة اللى عادة بتحصل للبنات لما بيتجوزو 
ازاى متوقعين ان واحدة عمرها ما شالت مسئولية نفسها من الالف للياء هتروح للمسئولية الضخمة ديه وتنجح فيها ؟ 
فاللى شال مسئولية نفسه وغيره معاه  قبل كده يقدر يشيل مسئولية الجواز 
بس ده مش معناه انى لازم بالضرورة اكون حابه مسئولية الجواز فى حد ذاتها 

على فكرة ممكن رأيى ده يتغير , لو قابلت الشخص المناسب ( او جورج كلونى :t33::t33 واكون مقتنعة جدا بالجواز علشان نفضل مع بعض ونشيل الحياة مع بعض 
وده كان هيحصل فعلا فى فترة من حياتى 
علشان كده انا بقول ياشباب اى حد شايف فى نفسه جوروج كلونى الخاص بتاعى مفتوح :t33::t33: مش عايزة بس حالى يوقف بسبب الموضوع ده :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
أقرأ إيه و لا إيه أنا بأة دلوقتى و الواحد هيجرى يصحى الواد من النوم عشان المدرسة ؟

يا جماعة الجواز المسيحى تدبيسة طبعا

و طبعا مش عشان العماص و لاالشخير

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إزاى يعنى لو فيه طلاق هيبقى تدبيسة

و بعدين ليه رأى الشباب كلهم بيقولوا إنه مش تدبيسة

إنت جربت واحدة ممكن تقرفك بعد الجواز مثلا ؟؟

و لا ناوى تديها كف على وشها عشان تشوف قفاها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فيه ستات جبابرة على فكرة إوعى حد فيكم يقول بتبان فى أيام الخطوبة

أنا أعرف واحدة معرفة شخصية لازم ترزع جوزها كل يوم ألم على الصبح

و لو ما رزعتهوش هيبقى يومه مش فايت 

ههههههههههههههههههه

مش برضوا الطلاق مفيد فى الموضوع دا

و بعدين نشوف رأى المتزوجين أو المطلقين

يعنى مثلا tamav maria   قالت : تدبيسة 

و Dona Nabil إديتها تقييم

و حبو أعطت تقييم للى قال تدبيسة و اللى قال لأ و إتكلمت عن الشخير

و عبود خلى الكلام عايم يبقى تدبيسة 

ما فيش غير رورو يا حول الله هى اللى قالت إن الجواز زى الفل

و ميلاد قالها : إوعى تتحسدى

يبدوا إن نادرا ما تجد زواج حلو  و إن وجدته ستحسده
---------------------

أما الباقى اللى لسة بنانيت و شباب كدة صغير

بين تدبيسة من البنات إلا بنت الكنيسة

و مش تدبيسة من جميع الشباب

و دبت عاركة معتادة بين جونى و روز

و دخلت شقاوة تسخن

فقولت يا بت بصى على الاستطلاع

فوجئت إن 3 بس قالوا : على حسب

و بما إنى أرى إن هؤلاء الثلاثة يميلوا إلى إنها تدبيسة

يبقى نتيجة الاستطلاع 50% تدبيسة الى 50% مش تدبيسة


من رأيى ياريت المتزوجين أو المطلقين أو الأرامل يقولولنا رأيهم حتى لو المدام عضوة معانا

قول رأيك ما يهمكش :gy0000:

لى عودة مرة أخرى عشان رايحة أصحى الواد عشان المدرسة

و هذه إحدى نتائج الزواج :w00t:


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

على فكرة مش هو دا الموضوع اللى كنت محضراه

دا جس نبض بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انا هرد على مشاركتك ياشقاوة علشان اوضح النقطة ديه
> مشكلتى مش مع المسئولية فى المطلق
> حبيبى ياشقاوة انا بشتغل من زمااااااااااااااان اوى من وانا صغيرة اوى ومعنديش مشكلة فى ديه خالص
> وحاليا انا بشتغل وبصرف على نفسى من الالف للياء , ومعتمدة على نفسى فى كل حاج تقريبا
> ...



اووووه ﻻ معلش...

المسئوليات بتاعت الشغل وحياتي الشخصية دي level 1

الشغل level 2
وكل الناس بتشتغل فمش انجاز يعني ان حد مسئول في شغله!
ده البديهي اصلاً

كون واحد مش قادر على مسئولية الجواز فدي مشكلة فيه هو مش في الجواز....
هو لسه... لسبب ما (انانية - عدم قدرة على البذل - عدم قدرة على تحمل مسئولية اكبر من الشغل .. اللي هو كله بيشتغل اصلاً) ... 

لسبب او اكتر هو مش قادر على مسئولية الجواز اللي هو level 10

فمينفعش حد يقول لي على فكرة مش باتهرب من المسئولية في الجواز....مانا مسئول في شغلي وباعمله كويس!

يا سﻻاام....ما طبيعي...اذا مش قادر تكون مسئول في الشغل طبيعي مش هتقدر ع الاكتر منه!
واذا انت قادر على الجواز فطبيعي انت مسئول في شغلك...

انما مش معنى انك مسئول في شغلك....انك ناضج ومسئول كفاية انك تتجوز...ممكن ببساطة مستواك لسه ما وصلش لمستوى اعلى....

انا مش عارف اشرح...الفكرة وصلت...صح؟



- وكذلك بالتالي ميقدرش ابداً على مسئولية خدمة زي الام تيريزا....ولو بدأها هيفشل.....ببساطة احنا بنسمع عن الام تيريزا او غيرها عشان هي ما فشلتش وعشان التزمت بيها لاخر حياتها....اما اللي مش قادر يحب انسان مديله نفس التعهد ده.....فميحاولش يقنعني انه هيروح يقضي حياته مع الفقرا ويخدمهم دون مقابل!

Give me a break


مفيش مقارنة....كل انسان مطلوب منه يتحمل مسئولية نفسه....دي حاجة بديهية وطبيعية....وماتعتبرش انجاز يعني! إذا اصلاً مش عارف تعمل دي يبقى انت اصلاً عندك مشكلة اكبر بكتييير من الانانية او انك معقد او مش اد level 10



- حب المسئولية:

مش هاعلق عشان ما افضحش اسرار   بس بلاش نخع 
محدش بيحب شغله



إيريني:
هابقى اعلق على كلامك بس لما افضى شوية


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

معلش توضيح حبيت اقوله


المسئوليات مش مجرد انواع ...انما متساوية في الحمل زي ما كﻻمك بيقول....

نو:

هي مستويات...
ممكن تقدري على اسهل حاجة بس....

انما مش معنى انك تقدري بس على اول مستوى او اتنين...انك كده مسئولة خلاص والمسألة مسألة مزاج وانتي بس مش عايزة!

ﻻ معلش....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2013)

*



و حبو أعطت تقييم للى قال تدبيسة و اللى قال لأ و إتكلمت عن الشخير

أنقر للتوسيع...

 انا اديت تقييم للى قال لا و الى قال ايوا ؟؟هههههههههه تصدقى مخذتش بالى-- بس يبقى راى فى الاستطلاع صح--
 انا من الى قالو :على حسب-- لو زيجه حلوه يبقه مش تدبيسه لو زيجه وحشه يبقى تدبيسه 
 اااه اتكلمت عن الشخييير ههههههه اصلى كنت بعانى من بابا ههههههههه شخيره كنت بحسه بيرج حيطان البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفا ماما إزاى كان عندها القدره إنها تناااام بالعمق ده--
 انا نومى خفيف اوى-- او مش عارفا الحقيقه انا ببقا نايما ولا ببقا صاحيا! او يمكن ببقا قلقانا و فاكرا نافسى نايما!! انا لو فى نص الليل حد بس قال "ماما" مبتكملش و بلاقى نافسى  برد عادى جدا كانى واحده صاحيا بتزاكر هههههههه--
*


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2013)

انا متجوزتش ومبفكرش فى الموضوع حاليا لاعتبارات كتير
لكن الجواز بالنسبه ليا 
ممكن يبقى تدبيسه وحشه وممكن يبقى احلى تدبيسه 
ودة بيتوقف على حاجة واحدة بس 
الاختيار الصحيح 
لو اختارت صح هيبقى الجواز احلى تدبيسه ولو اخترت غلط هتبقى متدبس تدبيسه منيله بنيله 
وممكن نضيف عليها اول سنه جواز بتحدد ان كان الجواز ده هيقلب من تدبيسه حلوة لتدبيسه زفت وقطران ولا هيكمل فى نفس الطريق 
ازاى بقي فى اول سنه او اول فترة وهى اصعب فترة فى الجواز على ما اعرف 
لانه التأقلم ما بين الزوج والزوجة بيكون لسه بيتبنى فمن الاخر كل واحدة بقولها جوزك على ما تعوديه وكل راجل بقوله لو كنت دبحتلها القطة من الاول 
ههههههههههههه 
وبالتالى هما نقطتين اتنين تقدر تقيم بيهم جوازتك 
الاولانيه ان اختيارك يكون مدروس تماما 
والتانيه هى قدرتك على الحوار والتفاهم وخلق اساس تقدروا تكملوا بيه مع بعض ودة فى اول سنة جواز 
والسلام ختام


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2013)

> اووووه ﻻ معلش...
> 
> المسئوليات بتاعت الشغل وحياتي الشخصية دي level 1
> 
> ...




انا كنت قولت انى مش هعلق تانى فى الموضوع لانى حسيته انه اخد مسار تانى خالص بعيد وبقا عبارة عن مناظرات ثنائية وهو كان المفروض ان كل واحد بيكتب رأيه وخلاص 
بس كلامك ياجونى استفزنى :smile02:smile02

اولا انا مش عارفه انت جبت المقاييس وال levels ديه من فين ؟ يعنى ايه على مقياس ايه ده ؟مقياس ريختر يعنى ؟ ولا فيه مقاييس علمية محددة قالت ان مسئولية الجواز على level 10 ومسئولية الشغل level 1 
وبتتكلم فيها وكأنها حقيقة علمية مثبته ؟
لا ديه اراء , انت شايف ان مسئولية الجواز هى اعلى حاجة غيرك شايفه غير كده خالص 
يبقا ديه مقاييسك انت مش مقاييس موحدة على كل البشر

 




> - وكذلك بالتالي ميقدرش ابداً على مسئولية خدمة زي الام تيريزا....ولو بدأها هيفشل.....ببساطة احنا بنسمع عن الام تيريزا او غيرها عشان هي ما فشلتش وعشان التزمت بيها لاخر حياتها....اما اللي مش قادر يحب انسان مديله نفس التعهد ده.....فميحاولش يقنعني انه هيروح يقضي حياته مع الفقرا ويخدمهم دون مقابل!
> 
> Give me a break
> 
> ...





ثانيا انت من كل كلامى عن المسئولية سبت كلللل حاجة انا قولتها زى مسئوليتى ناحية اسرتى ومسئوليتى فى خدمة الكنيسة ومسكت فى الشغل بس معرفش ليه ؟
انت تعرف انا مسئولياتى فى الكنيسة كانت قد ايه ؟ مسئولياتى فى اسرتى كانت عامله ازاى ومداها ايه ؟ لا متعرفش وعلشان كده متحكمش اذا كان مسئولية الجواز هتكون اكبر ولا اصغر بالنسبة للى انا كنت فيه , انا اللى احدد انهى اكبر وانهى اصغر بالنسبالى 
وبعدين انا رديت على شقاوة وقولت , ان انا مشكلتى مش فى المسئولية فى المطلق لانى متحملاها من زمان , انما انا مشكلتى فى مسئولية الجواز فى حد ذاته 

وبعدين مش معنى انى مش عايزة اتجوز يبقا كل احلامى ان انا عايزة اعيش لنفسى 
انت متعرفش انا عايزة اخطط لنفسى ايه او اكون بدى وبعطى فى اى اتجاه 
العطاء مش بس فى الجواز 
ولا الجواز فى نظرى هو قمة العطاء 
عندك واحدة زى ليليان تراشر عارفها ؟ بنت امريكية كانت مخطوبة الرب دعاها للخدمة فى مصر سابت خطيبها وبلدها وراحت مصر فى الصعيد فى اسيوط فى الزمان الغابر لا كان فيه تليفونات ولا انترنت 
وكانت بتخدم الايتام هناك ولازال ملجأ ليليان تراشر موجود فى اسيوط لغاية دلوقتى 
اعتقد او فى نظرى ان العطاء اللى ادته ليليان كمرسلة فى بلد متعرفهاش اكبر بكتير من العطاء اللى فى الجواز , ومسئولية الخدمة اللى شالتها كانت اكبر بكتير جدا من مسئولية بيت واسرة عادية 
ده طبعا فى نظرى انا وطبعا انا مش بقارن نفسى بيها ولا بالام تريزا لان انا مجيش صفر على الشمال جنبهم 
بس انا برد على حصر فكرة العطاء فى الجواز او ان الجواز هو قمة العطاء 
انا لحد دلوقتى اعرف ناس ستات ورجالة قرروا انهم مش يتجوزوا وراحو مرسلين فى بلاد انت متقدرش تعدى عليها مش تروح تعيش فيها بال 20 وال 30 سنة 
ده قمة البذل والعطاء ولا لا ؟ ده مش بس عطاء , ده اعادة لتجسد المسيح فى صوره خدامه ومرسليه 

يبقا مش علشان انا متجوزتش يبقا مش هعرف ادى او اعطى فى اتجاهات تانية فى نظرى اعمق واكبر بكتير 

وبعدين من خلال اسبابك اللى سمعتها منك هنا على انت عايز تجوز ليه 
انا شايفه انها اسباب بتتعلق بيك وانت عايز ايه من الاخر 
انت شايف انك مش هتقدر تكبر لوحدك, عايز حد معاك 
عايز تحب وتتحب 
معتقدش ان ده بذل بدون مقابل , او انه عطاء بدون مقابل 
ومعتقدش انك لو اتجوزت واحدة مش بتحبك او طلعت عينك او اولادك كانوا مش بيحبوك انك هتكون سعيد انك متجوز علشان انت اتجوزت علشان تدى وتعطى وتبذل من اجل الاخرين وبس 
انت عايز تدى حاجة ومقابلها 
انما لو هنتكلم عن قمة العطاء و البذل هو اللى بيكون من غير انتظار للمقابل المادى او المعنوى 
وده انا شايفاه اكتر فى الام تريزا وفى واحدة زى ليليان تراشر وحتى فى الست اليونانية اللى قابلتنى لانها متجوزتش علشان تعتنى بوالدتها 
وشايفاه فى كتير من المرسلين اللى سابوا بلادهم وعائلاتهم ورفضوا الجواز علشان يروحو يخدمو ناس فقرا من غير مقابل 
انا مش بقول انى اكيد هعمل زيهم او انى هبقا زيهم , ربنا يدينى اكون حتى ربعهم 
لكن انا بقولك متحطش الجواز وفكرتى عنه كالمقياس الوحيد للعطاء فى الحياة
 



> - حب المسئولية:
> 
> مش هاعلق عشان ما افضحش اسرار   بس بلاش نخع
> محدش بيحب شغله



لا مفيش اسرار ولا حاجة 
اه انا اوقات كتيرة بكره طبيعة شغلى واخدت منه اجازة ولحد دلوقتى بيجينى اوقات بكرهه وعايزة اغيره خالص 
بس مقدرش اعيش من غيره 
مش علشان الفلوس خاااااااالص 
لا علشان انا بحب اكون مسئولة من حاجة , بحب الشغل , احب اكون بعمل حاجة مفيدة فى الحياة 
علشان كده رغم انى بتعب منه وبكره نفسى اوقات لكن لو حد قالى اصرف عليكى وتبطلى شغل خالص , بردو هيبقا صعب عليا اسيب الشغل خالص  

اخيرا , انا مش عارفه انت عايز تقنعنى بأيه ؟ 
يعنى الحوار ده عامل بالظبط زى واحد بيقولى  على فكرة التفاح طعمه حلو , بس انا ياسيدى مش بحبه 
لا بس هو طعمه حلو , ولو محبتهوش يبقا انتى كده مش طبيعية 
طيب انا اعمل ايه فى نفسى مش معجبة بيه . انتحر ؟ ولا اطلب الاسعاف , ولا اعمل ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02:smile02
يعنى ده عيب خٌلقى فيا ولا سوء حظ منى ولا  غباء من الاخرين ولا ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02

اصل الجواز ده مش حقيقة علمية مثبته منقدرش نقول ارائنا فيها 
لا ده نظام اجتماعى من حقى اشوفه بالطريقة اللى تعجبنى 
احبه او مش احبه ديه حاجة ترجعلى وتخصنى 
ومعتقدش ان الجواز فرض او وصية مفروض كلنا نعملها 
ولا ربنا حطه كمقياس ان الشخص ده طبيعى ولا لا 
فأذا كان ربنا نفسه ادانى الحق انى اختار اتجوز او متجوزش 
يبقا فين المشكلة ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2013)

*الجواز هو ( سوووونة ) الحياة*​*و (سوووونة) هى دلع " محاسن " ودلع " حسن " *​*يتوقف ازاى هتتعامل " محاسن " مع " حسن "*​*لو " محاسن " بتعرف تدلع وتتدلع ونعنوشة كدة وفرفوشة ونِغشة*​*يبقى الجواز مش " تدبيسة " بالنسبة لـ " حسن " *​*لو البعيد " حسن " موش عارف يدلع " محاسن " *​*أو يقولها بوقين حلوين *​*يبقى عيل غتييت ودمه بَقْ ويُلطش *​*وبدل ما يدبس بنات الناس معاه  *​*يبقى الأحسن له.... يقعد جنب أمه *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 مارس 2013)

سلام المسيح معاكى يا إيرينى 

أنا شايفة إنك تعدلى موضوعك ( للزواج بوجة عام ) أفضل من إنك تخصصى الموضوع للزواج *المسيحى *​




+إيرينى+ قال:


> عايزة أعمل إستطلاع
> 
> و السؤال للمسيحيين و المسيحيات بما فيهم الطائفة الجديدة من العابرين و العابرات:scenic:
> 
> ...





لإن موضوع الزواج *بشــــــــــكل عـــــــــــــام *نستطيع التحدث فى مميزاتة وعيوبة  ( فى جميع الأديان )
وجميع الأطراف من جميع الأديان ستتفق فى النهاية على إنة ممكن يكون تدبيسة أو لأ ....... وإختيارهم للإستطلاع ده هيرجع إلى حُسن أو سوء إختيار كل فرد للآخر ،، أو كيفية مُعاملتهم وتعايشهم مع بعض 

لكن لما تخصصى وتتكلمى عن ( الزواج  المسيحى ) فقط  ..
معنى كدة هناك نقـــــد  *لشربعة الكمال فى الزواج المسيحى* وهى الإرتباط بالزوجة الواحدة وعدم الطلاق إلا بعلة الزنا 

فالنفترض إن ردود بعض الإخوة المسيحين قالت إن الزواج المسيحى تدبيسة ......... وده هيكون رد تبع حالتهم النفسية لما قابلوة من مشاكل بزواجهم  

فمعنى ذلك إننا بنرحب 
( بفكرة الطــــــــلاق عند المسلــــــــــــم )  ليحل التدبيسة 
وهذا ما يُخالف شريعة الكمال فى المسيحية 

ولذلك *فالــــــــزواج المسبــــــحى *ليس تدبيسة طالما يوجد المسيح بمنزل الزوجية 


*حبيبتى تقبلى ردى بمحبة 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*أنا شايفة إن عبود و oesi no

يميلوا الى : على حسب

طب فين الاستطلاع يا جدعان ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*أما AL MALEKA HELANA  

فقد لطمتنى لطمة 

بس أنا و لا كأن فيه حاجة

هاوريها الوش الآخر على طول مش الخد الآخرو دا يفرق طبعا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفى بأة أنا مختارة الجواز المسيحى بالذات عشان مافيهوش طلاق

و طبعا قاصدة لأ دا عن سبق الإصرار و الترصد

و لعلمك هأعملكوا بأة موضوع عن الطلاق بس بإسلوبى

و بالمرة بأة أرد على مشاركتك إياها ديه

إستنى عليا :nunu0000:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*حبوا بأة تكلمت عن سعادة والدتها بموسيقى والدها

و هذا الزواج بالطبع مش تدبيسة

و مع ذلك قالت حبو :على حسب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*أما جونى و روز مازال الحوار قائم بينهما و يبدو أنه لن ينتهى

و أفكر جيدا بالاقتراح على روك

بتحويلهما الى لون الخيار المخلل


و أنا سعيدة بهما جدا لأن وصل عدد الصفحات الى 7 


*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2013)

*



و مع ذلك قالت حبو :على حسب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يييييسسسسسس
 على حسسسب---
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> يييييسسسسسس
> على حسسسب---
> *



*أول مرة حبو تكتب جملة بلا أخطاء إملائية 

هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أول مرة حبو تكتب جملة بلا أخطاء إملائية *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههه بجد؟؟
طيب إكتبى عندك التاريخ ده بئا هههههههههههههههههههههld:


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا كنت قولت انى مش هعلق تانى فى الموضوع لانى حسيته انه اخد مسار تانى خالص بعيد وبقا عبارة عن مناظرات ثنائية وهو كان المفروض ان كل واحد بيكتب رأيه وخلاص
> بس كلامك ياجونى استفزنى :smile02:smile02




ههههه منورة تاني...

افهم من كده اني لو حبيت اخليكي تفضلي ف موضوع استفزك؟ 




Desert Rose قال:


> اولا انا مش عارفه انت جبت المقاييس وال levels ديه من فين ؟ يعنى ايه على مقياس ايه ده ؟مقياس ريختر يعنى ؟ ولا فيه مقاييس علمية محددة قالت ان مسئولية الجواز على level 10 ومسئولية الشغل level 1
> وبتتكلم فيها وكأنها حقيقة علمية مثبته ؟
> لا ديه اراء , انت شايف ان مسئولية الجواز هى اعلى حاجة غيرك شايفه غير كده خالص
> يبقا ديه مقاييسك انت مش مقاييس موحدة على كل البشر






Desert Rose قال:


> انتي بنفسك في باقي ردك تحت اتفقتي معايا ان مسئولية الجواز اصعب من مسئولية الشغل...
> وقلتي قبل كده ان مسئولية الجواز صععععععبة (وحطيتي كذا ع جنب بعض كده)
> 
> انا ما قلتش عندك مشكلة في المسئولية في المطلق....
> ...




اوكي سوري.....انا خدته كمثال لانه اكبر واحدة لكن انا كنت اقصد كل المسئوليات...البيت...الدراسة ... الخدمة...
على فكرة معظم الناس هنا خدمت او بتخدم ف كنايس....

لكن بالتأكيد خدمة زوجة او زوج او اوﻻد طول العمر اصعب...


اكيد معندكيش مشكلة مع المسئولية في المطلق...انا فين قلت كده؟ انتي انسانة ناضجة وذكية وشاطرة مش محتاجة تأكيد يعني 

انما من كﻻمك انك مش اد مسئولية الجواز (ده مش رايي ده اللي انتي قلتيه في الاول)



Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين مش معنى انى مش عايزة اتجوز يبقا كل احلامى ان انا عايزة اعيش لنفسى
> انت متعرفش انا عايزة اخطط لنفسى ايه او اكون بدى وبعطى فى اى اتجاه
> العطاء مش بس فى الجواز
> ولا الجواز فى نظرى هو قمة العطاء
> ...




ومين بس حصر العطاء في الجواز؟!

انما سوري يعني....اللي مش قادر يدي حياته لواحد هيديله قصادها نفس التعهد...
هيقدر يدي حياته للناس التانية اللي ميعرفهمش زي ليليان؟ ﻻ معلش مش داخلة دماغي 

ليليان تراشر سمعت عنها طبعاً....ودي اصلاً عدت مستوى الزواج....دي بقى level 100
هي ما رفضتسش الجواز عشان خايفة منه ومسئولياته...ولو اتجوزت كانت هتنجح فيه وهتبقى مبسوطة اكتر من اي واحدة لان اللي اثبتت ان عندها قدرة على العطاء بالمنظر ده...حاجة زي مسئولية الزواج هتبقى سهلة اوي عليها...

ففعلاً احنا مانجيش صفر على الشمال جنبهم 
لاننا اصلاً مش قادرين على مسئولية الجواز فما بالك بقى بالمسئوليات اللي هم شالوها؟




Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين من خلال اسبابك اللى سمعتها منك هنا على انت عايز تجوز ليه
> انا شايفه انها اسباب بتتعلق بيك وانت عايز ايه من الاخر
> انت شايف انك مش هتقدر تكبر لوحدك, عايز حد معاك
> عايز تحب وتتحب
> معتقدش ان ده بذل بدون مقابل , او انه عطاء بدون مقابل




وانا فين قلت غير كده؟!

وايه المشكلة؟
هل انا مثلاً قلت اني معطاء واني اقدر اروح زي الام تيريزا؟
انا بالعافية هاكافح عشان التزم بوعود الزواج ويا رب اعرف احققهالها....
فانا مش باصص اصلاً لمستوى اعلى مني زي ليليان تراشر...

انا مستوايا اخره خااالص عند الجواز...مش هاعرف ادي اكتر....ومعترف بحدودي دي وخلاص...

*مشكلتي ف انك عايزة تقولي حاجتين متناقضين:

1- شايفة مسئولية الجواز صعععععبة جداً (اقري كل اللي كتبتيه قبل كده)
2- في نفس الوقت...هي صعبة فانا مش هاتجوز....وانا ممكن ادي في حاجات تانية زي الامز تيريزا...في حين الحاجات دي اصعب من الجواز 100 الف مرة زي ما انتي حكيتي!*




Desert Rose قال:


> ومعتقدش انك لو اتجوزت واحدة مش بتحبك او طلعت عينك او اولادك كانوا مش بيحبوك انك هتكون سعيد انك متجوز علشان انت اتجوزت علشان تدى وتعطى وتبذل من اجل الاخرين وبس
> انت عايز تدى حاجة ومقابلها
> انما لو هنتكلم عن قمة العطاء و البذل هو اللى بيكون من غير انتظار للمقابل المادى او المعنوى
> وده انا شايفاه اكتر فى الام تريزا وفى واحدة زى ليليان تراشر وحتى فى الست اليونانية اللى قابلتنى لانها متجوزتش علشان تعتنى بوالدتها
> ...



تاني....لو حد مش قادر على مسئولية الجواز.....يبقى اصلاً مستحيل هيقدر على ربع اللي الناس دي عملته...



Desert Rose قال:


> لا مفيش اسرار ولا حاجة
> اه انا اوقات كتيرة بكره طبيعة شغلى واخدت منه اجازة ولحد دلوقتى بيجينى اوقات بكرهه وعايزة اغيره خالص
> بس مقدرش اعيش من غيره
> مش علشان الفلوس خاااااااالص
> ...




محدش قال تسيبيه! كلنا هنزهق لو ما اشتغلناش لكن ف نفس الوقت محدش يحب يشتغل 50 ساعة ف الاسبوع...

ما علينا متهيألي مش محتاجين نناش النقطة دي لانك اكيد فهمتي قصدي...
احنا بنتكلم في ان اللي مش هيقدر على مسئولية صغيرة، مش هيقدر ع الاكبر منها



Desert Rose قال:


> اخيرا , انا مش عارفه انت عايز تقنعنى بأيه ؟
> يعنى الحوار ده عامل بالظبط زى واحد بيقولى  على فكرة التفاح طعمه حلو , بس انا ياسيدى مش بحبه
> لا بس هو طعمه حلو , ولو محبتهوش يبقا انتى كده مش طبيعية
> طيب انا اعمل ايه فى نفسى مش معجبة بيه . انتحر ؟ ولا اطلب الاسعاف , ولا اعمل ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02:smile02
> يعنى ده عيب خٌلقى فيا ولا سوء حظ منى ولا  غباء من الاخرين ولا ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02




-عايز اقنعك بايه يعني ايه؟  

- سوء حظ للآخرين 



Desert Rose قال:


> اصل الجواز ده مش حقيقة علمية مثبته منقدرش نقول ارائنا فيها
> لا ده نظام اجتماعى من حقى اشوفه بالطريقة اللى تعجبنى
> احبه او مش احبه ديه حاجة ترجعلى وتخصنى
> ومعتقدش ان الجواز فرض او وصية مفروض كلنا نعملها
> ...



اللي اعرفه....انه من غير جواز....مفيش جنس بشري...كله هينقرض...
اختاري...براحتك طبعاً...

لكن لو كل الناس هتبقى انانية وهتهرب منه....كلنا هننقرض انشاء الله.....فبالنسبة لي....اكيد الattitude ده غلط...
وعشان كده كنت باستغرب لما بولس يقول مثلاً انه نفسه الناس كلها ما تتجوزش زيه...


بالنسبة لي...لو فيه حاجة هتخلي الحياة مش sustainable....فهي اكيد مش متماشية مع الطبيعة...وبالتالي غلط...

زي كده بالظبط اللي بيقول انا عايز اعض على موس بسناني...رغم انه هيبهدلني....
ﻻ ده مجنون...

طبعاً لو قلتي انك موافقة على العﻻقات العابرة خلاص اتحلت المشكلة....بس انتي ما قلتيش انك موافقة عليها...

فكده دي طفولية وانانية...بصي...

فيه تعريف حلو اوي....التصرف الصح هو:

لو كل الناس عملته....هيخلي الدنيا حلوة ومتظبطة..

لو كل الناس امينة...
لو كل الناس طيبة...


طب لو كل الناس عملت زيك واتهربت من الجواز.....ده تأثيره ع الجنس البشري ايه؟ إذاً فده تصرف مش صح...
وانتي بس معتمدة انك تهربتي من المسئولية دي  ﻷن فيه غيرك هيخوض فيها...


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2013)

جونى ده اخر رد ليا فى الموضوع whatever happened انا مش هرجع للنقاش ده تانى 
كل واحد شايف الموضوع من وجهة نظر مختلفة وهو حر فيها طبعا 
وانت بتلف وتدور فى نفس النقطة وعايزنى اقولك ايوة امين كلامك صح واوصل لقناعاتك وده مش هيحصل 

لسبب بسيط , انا رديت على شقاوة وقولت الموضوع عندى مش مقياس المسئولية قد ايه هى صعبة ولا سهله وبس 
لا ما فيه ممكن تكون مسئوليات سهله جدا ومش محتاجة مجهود بس انا مش بحبها رغم سهولتها 
الجواز فى نظرى انا نفس الحكاية مش مسألة صعب ولا سهل بس 
مسألة انا بحبه ولا لا
مش كل مسئولية اقدر اعملها او هتكون سهله بالنسبالى يبقا لازم اكون حاباها 
انا بحب الاطفال جداااا , بس مش بحب اقعد معاهم يوم كامل لوحدى 
مش لانى معرفش اخد بالى منهم لا بعرف وعملتها كتير قبل كده مع اطفال من عيلتى, يمكن بعدين لما يكونو اطفال انا احساسى يتغير كل شئ جايز معرفش . 
لكن انا مش بحب , رغم انى بعرف , لكن المسئولية ديه مش بحبهااااااااااااااااااا 

علشان كده انا جبت مثل التفاح , انا لو اكلته مش هموت لكنى مش بحبه مش برتاح فيه اعمل ايه ؟
نفس الفكرة الشغل , انا اشتغلت فى اماكن كانت فاضية ومفيش ضغط شغل كبير لكنى مكنتش مبسوطة فيها مكنتش مرتاحة 
فهمت قصدى ؟

وبعدين انانية ولا مش انانية ديه حاجة ترجعلى بردو 
دلوقتى انا قولت للناس كلها بلاش تتجوزوا ؟ انت اتكلمت كتير عن موضوع الجواز جيت انا قولتلك فى مرة لا بلاش تتجوز ياجونى ده اوحش حاجة ممكن تعملها ؟
ولا بقولك دايما ربنا يساعدك وتلاقى البنت المناسبة ؟ 
فاأعتقد موضوع زى الجواز ده حرية شخصية مينفعش اناقش حد هو بيحبه ولا بيكرهه ليه ؟
زى بالظبط لما مينفعش تناقشنى انا مش بحب اللون الاسود ليه 
انا مش بحبه . سحلية عدت عليا بليل خلتنى مش بحبه :smile02:smile02 اعمل ايه ؟
وده اللى انا بحاول اوصلهولك 
متحاولش تخلينى اوصل لقناعتك عن الجواز لانه مش هيحصل بالطريقة ديه ولا انا مطالبة اصادق على قناعاتك فى موضوع شخصى بحت زى الجواز 

وزى ماقولتلك انت متعرفش انا بحلم بأيه لحياتى وعايزة اعمل ايه 
مش يمكن اكون عايزة اعمل حاجات تانية وشايفه ان الجواز مش هيكون مناسب ليا , او على الاقل مش مناسب حاليا ؟
علشان كده الموضوع شخصى بحت 

يعنى انت ولا اى حد لو انا رافضة الجواز ومتجوزتش ايه مشكلتهم ؟ 
يعنى هل نظام الكون عندهم هيختل علشان انا متجوزتش وشايفاه انه حاجة مش حلوة 

انا اعرف واحد خادم كبير راافض الجواز من زمان وبيقول عليه نظام فاشل ورغم كده بيعمل خدمة محدش يقدر يشيلها ولا يستحملها زى ما هو بيعمل 
رغم انه رفض يشيل مسئولية اسرة وبيت وهو قال كده انا مش بحب المسئولية ديه 
لكن انا عايز افضى نفسى لمسئولية تانية اكبر منها لكنى بحبها 
فهمت الفكرة ؟
اصل الحكاية احنا مش بنلعب games تاخد ال level الاول وتنجح فيه علشان تدخل على level اللى اعلى منه 
ديه مسألة شخصية , مسأله انا مرتاحة فى ايه فى اى مسئولية من مسئوليات الحياة 
وتقسيمتك للمسئوليات بال levels ديه انك معتبر مين اعلى ومين اقل ديه مش ملزمة ليا 
لان كل واحد بيشوف المسئوليات وحجمها من منظوره هو وبيشوف هو عايز يعمل ايه فى حياته ومرتاح فى ايه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أما جونى و روز مازال الحوار قائم بينهما و يبدو أنه لن ينتهى
> 
> و أفكر جيدا بالاقتراح على روك
> 
> ...



مش بحب الخيار المخلل :99:
انا كده خلاص 
I think Im done


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش بحب الخيار المخلل :99:
> انا كده خلاص
> I think Im done


*
ليه كدة بس ماله الخيار المخلل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2013)

*أنا شايفة 

مش تدبيسة ناوية تكسب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*أنا بصراحه مش فاهمه أنتوا مختلفين فى أيه ولا بتحاولوا تقنعوا بعض بأيه 
الزواج ده قرار للفرد فيه مُطلق الحريه واللى مش عاوز وشايف نفسه سعيد بدون الخطوه دى مفيش مشكله ابدااا
أنا وانتوا اكيد نعرف ناس كتير متجوزوش وعايشين حياتهم فى منتهى السعاده 
كل واحد مسؤول عن اختيار مسار حياته لان كل واحد عارف سعادته موجوده فين..فى وحدته ولا فى تكوين أسره
بالنسبه لقرار الارتباط اللى لازم يكون مبنى على تفكير سليم بمعايير عقلانيه هو الاساس فى تقرير مصير الجواز وتحديد كونه تدبييسه ولا لا
قرار الارتباط ده زى اساس العماره حطينا اساس مظبوط ومش مغشوش طلعت عماره ميه ميه هتعيش وتعمر حطينا اساس مغشوش او متصربع طلعت عماره متوقع انهيارها اى لحظه
بالنسبه بقى للتخوف من المسؤوليه الصعبه 
الحياه كلها مسؤوليات ..عليك مسؤوليه تجاه شغلك تجاه اسرتك اب وام واخوات عليك مسؤوليه لبلدك لجيرانك لاصحابك وووووووو
الهروب من المسؤوليه هو هروب من الحياه فمينفعش
وبعدين نرجع ونقول لو الاختيار سليم وكان الارتباط ناجح وكل زوج بيقوم باللى عليه من واجبات قبل ما يطالب بحقوقه وقتها هتتحول المسؤوليه لشىء لذيذ مُستحب لأنك بتقوم بدورك بمحبه حتى التضحيه بتبقى حاببها
واللى بيتكلموا عن الامومه على انها دور صعب وحمل تقيل ورحلة عذاب ووووو
غلط وألف غلط لان الامومه بكل ما فيها من تعب ومهما الام اشتكت وبكت وصرخت وعانت واستنجدت ووووو
كل ده بيهون قصاد كلمة ماما واحده من طفلها 
فى النهايه أحب اكد على ان كل شخص له كامل الحريه فى تحديد مسار حياته اللى شايف نفسه سعيد من غير زواج وأنه مستكفى بعمله واصدقائه ووو هو حر 
واللى شايف ان سعادته فى الزواج والاستقرار هو برضه حر
المهم لو قررت انك تتجوز وتنشىء أسره راعى أن قرارك يكون مبنى على أسس صح تضمنلك اختيار يحققلك زواج بلا تدبيسه ..
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2013)

ههههههه صدقينى يادونا انا مش بحاول اقنع حد بحاجة وانا اصلا مش مختلفة مع اى حد حوالين موضوع الجواز ده 
لان انا مقتنعة زى ما انتى قولتى بالظبط واشكرك على كده 
انه اختيااااااااار شخصى بحت من حقى اختار اللى احبه ويناسبنى 
انا مجرد قولت رأيى فى الموضوع من وجهة نظرى انا, زى زى اى حد علق على الموضوع عادى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2013)

*فعلا زى ما قالت أستاذتنا *
*فيه حاجاااات كتير تهون أمام كلمة بابا وكلمة ماما *
*وفعلا بتبقى مسئولية لذيذة ...صعب شرحها للى مش متجوز ومخلف*
*لكن بالفعل مهما حاولنا الأختيار والتدقيق *
*تتبقى اشياءاً كثيرة لا تُكتشف الا بالمعاشرة *
*سواء الحياتية أو العلاقة الخاصة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فعلا زى ما قالت أستاذتنا *
> *فيه حاجاااات كتير تهون أمام كلمة بابا وكلمة ماما *
> *وفعلا بتبقى مسئولية لذيذة ...صعب شرحها للى مش متجوز ومخلف*
> *لكن بالفعل مهما حاولنا الأختيار والتدقيق *
> ...



*أيوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هو دا قصدى بالظبط

و كمان كلمة بابا و ماما برغم روعتها إلا أنها مش هتمنع النكد من الطرف النكدى

و لا هتمنع النكد الناتج من أى مشكلة

دا لو فيه مشكلة كبيرة و جه الواد قال بابا ...............مش بعيد ييجى بابا يقول له بو 

و نفس الحكاية بالنسبة لماما

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2013)

*طب إيه الغرض من الموضوع

الغرض و ما فيه

إن إحنا نعرف إن فيه عدد من المسيحيين وصل ل 50 % معتقدين إنها تدبيسة

طيب ليه الاحساس دا موجود ؟

هل يا ترى إن مافيش طلاق هو دا اللى جايب الاحساس دا و لا إيه ؟

مع إن مافيش طلاق توحى نوعا ما بالامان 

لازم تعرف يا مسيحى إن مش عشان إنت صليت صلاة إكليل يبقى ربنا مبارك الجوازة  والدنيا زى الفل

و مش إكمن فيه إكليل تمشى تردد و تقول : ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان
لأ ممكن ربنا يكون مش مبارك الجوازة من الأساس حتى لو فيه إكليل

لحظة عزيزى الارثوذكسى و الكاثوليكى

لا تتعجب من كلامى

و لا تتعصب أيضا

زميلتكم +إيرينى+ أرثوذكسية أبًا عن جد
-----------------------

لو كان ربنا مبارك كل الأكاليل ما كناش لاقينا مشاكل طلاق المسيحيين فى المحاكم

و لا إيه ؟

----------------------------------------------
طيب إيه الحل فى التدبيسة دى
---------------------------

تعرف تصلى لربنا كتيييييييييييييير و تطلب تدخله دا قبل الارتباط

و هو لو مبارك الجوازة هيتممها بسهولة

و لو لأ 

هتبدأ مشاكل مالهاش حصر فى أيام الخطوبة و التعارف

فى الحالة ديه أتوسل إليك: لا تسبح ضد التيار

بل إقتنع بسهولة بما أراده الله لك حتى لو كانت هذه الارادة ضد إرادتك 

و خلى عندك مبدأ مهم جدا ألا و هو : لتكن مشيئتك

صدعتكوا معايا

هذا فقط رأيى 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب إيه الغرض من الموضوع
> 
> الغرض و ما فيه
> 
> ...


ايرينى مع احترامى الشديد لكلامك الا عاوزة اقولك على حاجة 
ربنا مبيخترش لينا حاجة وحشة يعنى مش علشان حصلت مشاكل كتيرة فى الخطوبة يبقى المشاكل دى من ربنا علشان الجوازة متكملش دايما نغلط ونجيب اللوم على ربنا فى الاخر المشاكل دى نتيجة اختيار غلط وعدم توافق بين الطرفين بينتج عنه مشاكل واختلاف فى الراى يعنى ربنا ملوش دخل فى كدا ده اختيارنا احنا لو اخترنا صح مش هيحصل مشاكل لاننا هنكون متوافقين فى كل حاجة علشان كدا انا مش متفقة معاكى 
الجواز مش قسمة ونصيب زى ما كلنا فاكرين 
الجواز اختيار حر الانسان هو المسئول عنه ​


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى ده اخر رد ليا فى الموضوع whatever happened انا مش هرجع للنقاش ده تانى
> كل واحد شايف الموضوع من وجهة نظر مختلفة وهو حر فيها طبعا
> وانت بتلف وتدور فى نفس النقطة وعايزنى اقولك ايوة امين كلامك صح واوصل لقناعاتك وده مش هيحصل
> 
> ...




بما انك مش هتردي...فمفيش داعي اني اكمل لاننا بنتكلم في تفصيلة دقيقة والاساس متفقين عليه بدليل اننا ااحنا الاتنين متفقين مع إيميليا ودونا....وكلمة السر هي الاختيار...

المشكلة الاساسية اللي انا معترض عليها في كلامك هي الحتة اللي انا ناقلها دي...

انا عايز اقول ان الجواز كمؤسسة...كفكرة حلو....مش مؤسسة فاشلة


كمان مهم عندي أ stress حتة انه لو كل الناس اعتنقت فكرك....ده هيؤدي لانقراض الجنس البشري...

بينما لو كل الناس اقتنعت بالجواز....مش هتحصل المشكلة دي ... فوجهتين النظر مش زي بعض ولا متساوين...


دي كأنك بتقولي: مهنة الطب دي مهنة فاشلة ومالهاش لازمة....المفروض نقضي وقتنا في حاجة تانية...
لو كل الناس فكرت كده...مفيش دكاترة خالص وهنموت من امراضنا!


عشان كده انا مصر اسألك السؤال ده:

طب رؤيتك ايه لاستمرار الجنس البشري؟ ولا مش مهم عندك اصلاً؟

هاديكي مساعدات: علاقات عابرة او بدون زواج مثلاً؟ مش هالومك على فكرة ماحنا عايشين مع الناس عادي يعني...

هل مثلاً نسمح بالطلاق طيب؟
الاورثوذكس مؤمنين بالطلاق على فكرة برضو في حالة الزنا وكده....

طيب تخصيب صناعي مثلاً؟ استنساخ؟

قولي لي نظرتك ورؤيتك....اديني حل متوافق مع رؤيتك.....او قولي انك you don't care اصلاً لو البشر انقرضوا..



*نسيت اقول ان الخادم ده تفكيره بصراحة....امممم......interesting


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

ملحوظة: عشان كده انا عارف اني هاعنس....عشان من ضمن طلباتي ان البنت اللي ارتبط بيها تشاركني رؤيتي ونظرياتي في الحياة.....ولو كل البنات في مصر شايفة الجواز شر لابد منه وتدبيسة عشان الاهل تسكت.....يبقى شكلي المفروض ادور في حتة تانية خالص


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب إيه الغرض من الموضوع
> 
> الغرض و ما فيه
> 
> ...


متفقة جداً معآكى ونحط خط تحت " *مشآكل لآ حصر لهآ *"
لإن أى علآقة بيتمر بمشآكل بس فيه مشآكل مصيرية مآتحتملش تكمل بيهآ ومشآكل بسيطة بتتحل وتعدى


وفكرتينى بنقطة مهمة تخص آلزوآج آلمسيحى
طبيعة بعض آلنآس .. إللى* لمآ بتضمن حآجة **مآبتشتغلش عليهآ و بتآخدهآ م**ُسلم *
ولإنهم عآرفين مهمآ حصل آلطرف آلتآنى مربوط معآهم للأبد
فبيمشوآ بعين مفتوحة نآحية فشل جوآزهم 




*..*​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مارس 2013)

*بلا زواج بلا زفت 
واحد متقدم لواحدة اعرفها طلبوا منه فى الاول 100 جرام دهب 
حوالى اكثر من ثلاثون الف جنية غير دبلتين غير الشقة الخ 
وانا بسمع الكلام وبقول ما احلاها العزوبية
بتتكلموا العلاقات الزوجية ومش بتتكلموا عن فترة التدبيسة .؟


وانا بتشاور مع والدى يعطينى جنية ونصف لكى اشترى تفاح اخضر او
وبيبسى او سفن او ديو وتقوووووووللوا حضراتكم مشاكل التدبيسة فين .؟

بصوا يا جماعة العزوبية عندى حلوة 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايرينى مع احترامى الشديد لكلامك الا عاوزة اقولك على حاجة
> ربنا مبيخترش لينا حاجة وحشة يعنى مش علشان حصلت مشاكل كتيرة فى الخطوبة يبقى المشاكل دى من ربنا علشان الجوازة متكملش دايما نغلط ونجيب اللوم على ربنا فى الاخر المشاكل دى نتيجة اختيار غلط وعدم توافق بين الطرفين بينتج عنه مشاكل واختلاف فى الراى يعنى ربنا ملوش دخل فى كدا ده اختيارنا احنا لو اخترنا صح مش هيحصل مشاكل لاننا هنكون متوافقين فى كل حاجة علشان كدا انا مش متفقة معاكى
> الجواز مش قسمة ونصيب زى ما كلنا فاكرين
> الجواز اختيار حر الانسان هو المسئول عنه ​



*هو أنا جبت العيب على ربنا فى حاجة لا سمح الله ؟

هو انا قولت الجواز قسمة و نصيب ؟

أنا كل اللى قولته ما تعافرش
---------------------------

موضوع الاختيار دا بتعرفيه صح و لا غلط إزاى ؟

مش على الأقل من التعامل أثناء الخطوبة ؟

و لا إيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *بلا زواج بلا زفت
> واحد متقدم لواحدة اعرفها طلبوا منه فى الاول 100 جرام دهب
> حوالى اكثر من ثلاثون الف جنية غير دبلتين غير الشقة الخ
> وانا بسمع الكلام وبقول ما احلاها العزوبية
> ...



*أعتقد إنت لسة صغير مش كدة

خليك براحتك شوية بأة هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد إنت لسة صغير مش كدة
> 
> خليك براحتك شوية بأة هههههههههههههههههه*




لا يا شيخة .؟
بتهزرى حضرتكى .؟
واحد متقدم لواحدة يدفعلها اكثر من ثلاثين الف جنية دهب ومش عايزنى اتجنن .؟
دا غير غرفة النوم والشقة وخلافه .........

دى حاجات تخلى الاقرع يشد فى شعره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لا يا شيخة .؟
> بتهزرى حضرتكى .؟
> واحد متقدم لواحدة يدفعلها اكثر من ثلاثين الف جنية دهب ومش عايزنى اتجنن .؟
> دا غير غرفة النوم والشقة وخلافه .........
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس ديه ما تعتبرش تدبيسة لأنها باينة من أولها

فهو كدة ياخد بعضه و يخلع*


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

المشكلة مش في ال30 ألف جنيه...

المشكلة في ان شكلها كده واحدة استغلالية وهتطلع عينه بعدين


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

مش تدبيسه ..

من يظن أنه تدبيسه - بعد زواجه - فقد يكون :

1- إما إنه (إتغلب على أمره) في الزواج .. و بالتالي يكون هو (الدباسة).
2- وإما إنه إتضحك عليه .. و هيبقى في الحالة دي إتدبس لجهله أو سذاجته .. و(الدباسة) هنا هتكون .. إما عيلته اللي ما قدمتلوش النصيحة والإرشاد .. أو هو ذاته لأنه لم يسعي لمعرفة كل شيء يتعلق بـ (الدبوس) اللي هو الزوج يعني  .. والحالة دي لينا كلام كتير فيها .
3- أو أنه عنيه فارغه!  ... عنيه زايغه .. فهيشوف إرتباطه الحالي بأنه تدبيسه تمنعه من ممارسة نزواته و شهواته .
4- أو أن الطرف الآخر إتغير سلوكه و مشاعره معاه .. و ده بينطبق عليه التحليل الثاني

هناك أمر هام في هذا الشأن .. ما معنى أن يشعر طرف إنه (إتدبس) في جوازته ؟ ..  أعتقد معناه أحد هذه الامور أو كلها : لم يعد يشعر به .. غير سعيد معه .. لم يعد يحترمه .. غير راضي عن حياته معه .. يتمنى أي مخرج يخرجه من هذه الورطة !

كل هذه المشاعر مجتمعه تُنبيء بكارثة في حياتهم الزوجية !


----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> المشكلة مش في ال30 ألف جنيه...
> 
> المشكلة في ان شكلها كده واحدة استغلالية وهتطلع عينه بعدين


هى ليس لها ذنب اصلاً يا جماعة هذه البنت 
بل هذا عرف سائد فى البلد كلها 
وهو يعلم قبل ان يذهب بان هذا عرف معروف علية غير هذا انه مبسوط مادياً يعنى الدهب كدة كدة هيرجعله فى الضرورة الهامة 
وهى لم تتكلم بشىء بل اهل البيت الذى تكلم 
رجاء عدم الظن باحد دون المعرفة بة


----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس ديه ما تعتبرش تدبيسة لأنها باينة من أولها
> 
> فهو كدة ياخد بعضه و يخلع*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا حجة هو دفع 500 جنية تحليل له ولها قبل الزواج 
غير انه جاب خاتم دهب يقدر بالف جنية غير هذا هو موافق 
غير هذا ان الوالد والوالدة موافقين 
فلم يخلع .؟


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

خلاص امال انت زعلان ليه طيب؟


----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خلاص امال انت زعلان ليه طيب؟


زعلان على نفسى :crying:


----------

